# Brute won't roll in neutral



## jnowlin (May 11, 2012)

My 750 Brute's dash display will show that it is in neutral and it will crank, so I know it is, in fact, in neutral. It will go into forward and reverse. However, if you try to push it forwards or backwards while it's not running and in neutral, it acts like it is in gear. It will only roll an inch or two in either direction. Does anyone have a clue what would be causing this? Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

Try adjusting the shift linkage a little bit?


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Is your diff lock engaged? Pull the front and rear output shafts from the motor. If it still won't roll, it's one of the diffs. 

---don't go away mad, just go away---


----------



## bruteboss750 (Jul 9, 2011)

what he said take drive shafts out ^^^^^^


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

brake stuck, rear


----------



## jnowlin (May 11, 2012)

Thanks, Rick. Any way to get the brakes unstuck short of disassembly?


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Will the rear tires spin freely when jacked up? If not make sure your rear brake isn't frozen like Rick said above. Just back off your rear brake cables one at a time to find out if your cable is stuck. Had the same thing happen to mine from leaving the parking brake on for 6 months with out the bike moving


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## jnowlin (May 11, 2012)

Yep, it was the rear brakes stuck. Thanks guys!


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Glad to hear it. Is the cable froze? You should be able to work it free with a butt load of pb blast and a cable lube kit. Took me 2 hours of working mine in a vise to free it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

jnowlin said:


> Thanks, Rick. Any way to get the brakes unstuck short of disassembly?


i used a 2x4 to bump the leavers free, then pulled each brake leaver (hand & foot) to see which cable bound up then removed it an gave it the pb blaster treatment untill free


----------



## Mikesttr250 (Jun 13, 2013)

Change your diff oil, if you were riding while it was braking you could have cooked the oil


----------

